# [xgl]Pare spraw

## Vegan

Mam pare klopotow z xgl'em . Duzo osob z niego korzysta wiec powiedzcie jak je rozwiazujecie

1. Conky czesto miga na ekranie , bez xgl'a tego nei robi jak to rozwiazac ? 

2. Mplayer fullscreen na wyjsciu xv jak to roziwazujecie wyjscie x11 czesto daje efekt widocznego przejscia mioedzy scenami tak jakby obraz sie zalamywal jest to neiprzyjemne , co stosujecie by korzystac z mplayera na wyjsciu xv , skryp nonXgl , czy jest jakis inny sposob ? 

piszcie swoje roziwazania na rozne problemy z Xgl'em ( czyli de facto problemy z brakiem direct renderingu)

----------

## Belliash

1) wersja xgla?

2) karta graficzna?

3) compiz? beryl? w jakiej wersji?

----------

## Vegan

karta w podpisie - x1600pro AGP 

xgl - 0.0.1_pre20070105

beryl - 0.2.1 

ale to nei sa bledy tylko normalne cechy Xgl'a niezalezne od wersji , chodzi mi jak sobie radzciie glownie z mplayerem .

----------

## Belliash

 *Vegan wrote:*   

> karta w podpisie - x1600pro AGP 
> 
> xgl - 0.0.1_pre20070105
> 
> beryl - 0.2.1 
> ...

 

to ja Ci powiem kilka moich spostrzezen z pracy XGLa a Ty zrobisz jak zechcesz  :Smile: 

1) Snapshot ktorego uzywasz jest wolniejszy od 20061020. jak dla mnie o jakies ~2000FPS (wedlug glxgears), ale to nie wszystko, bowiem jak zamkniesz Beryla i uruchomisz KWina na XGLu, to widac jak wszystko sie rysuje... Efektu tego nie ma rowniez na wersji 20061020.

2) 20061020 mial swego czasu problemy, ale sa juz latki, ktore sa zaaplikowane na 20070105 i powiem szczerze ze dzialaja rewelacyjnie na 20061020  :Smile: 

3) Kiedys superkaramba migala mi na XGLu... Teraz nie miga i musze przyznac ze nei wiem co zrobilem ze przestala  :Razz: 

4) MPlayera uruchamiam komenda: gmplayer-bin -vo x11 i dziala bez jakichkolwiek problemow na XGLu

5) Gry uruchamiaelm przez skrypt (xlaunch bodajrze; teraz juz nie gram  :Razz: ). Skryptwybieral pierwszy wolny DISPLAY i na nim startowal Xorg i gre.

6) Czasami po instalacji XGLa mozna miec czarne okna czy inne artefakty. Na wiki jest opis jak se z ty poradzic jednakze mozna temu zapobiec stosujac wrappera do instalacji XGLa, ktory w odpowiednich momentach przelacza opengla miedzy mesa a nvidia/ati.

----------

## Vegan

acha czyli tylko ja na kazdym wyjsciu innym niz xv doswiadczam swoistego nie to ,ze tniecia (trudno to opisac) ale takiego nieplynnego przetwarzania obrazu jakby widze takie kreseczki zalamania obrazu , hmmm czyli to wina pewno sterow ati , kurde musze sie pozbyc w diably tej karty :/ 

ps. OT

zamienie nawet na GF3 nvidi - bo nie gram)  :Razz: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Vegan wrote:*   

> acha czyli tylko ja na kazdym wyjsciu innym niz xv doswiadczam swoistego nie to ,ze tniecia (trudno to opisac) ale takiego nieplynnego przetwarzania obrazu jakby widze takie kreseczki zalamania obrazu , hmmm czyli to wina pewno sterow ati , kurde musze sie pozbyc w diably tej karty :/ 
> 
> ps. OT
> 
> zamienie nawet na GF3 nvidi - bo nie gram) 

 

sprobuj przeinstalowac xgla za pomoca wrappera...

----------

## Vegan

problem tym ,ze taka niedoskonala szybkosc obrazu na kazdym wyjsciu innym niz [xv] jest rowniez bez Xgl'a .

a tak wogole masz mzoe gdzies direct linka do tego wrappera bo nie moge znalezc .

----------

## Belliash

 *Vegan wrote:*   

> problem tym ,ze taka niedoskonala szybkosc obrazu na kazdym wyjsciu innym niz [xv] jest rowniez bez Xgl'a .
> 
> a tak wogole masz mzoe gdzies direct linka do tego wrappera bo nie moge znalezc .

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-538498.html

nie moze to byc wina karty...

eselect zrobiles?

----------

## Vegan

eselect ustawiony na ati , wlaczony direct rendering jednak obraz jest wyraznie neidoskonaly jesli chodzi o szbkosc na wyjsciu innym niz xv (mowie o tych zalamanioch delikatnych) niezlezniue czy na zwyklych x'ach czy na xglu , tylko xv dziala perfekcyjnie.

aa chodzi Ci o skrypt z waszego overlaya , instalowalem przez niego rowniez xgla , nie widizalem ,zadnej zmiany .

----------

## Belliash

 *Vegan wrote:*   

> eselect ustawiony na ati , wlaczony direct rendering jednak obraz jest wyraznie neidoskonaly jesli chodzi o szbkosc na wyjsciu innym niz xv (mowie o tych zalamanioch delikatnych) niezlezniue czy na zwyklych x'ach czy na xglu , tylko xv dziala perfekcyjnie.
> 
> aa chodzi Ci o skrypt z waszego overlaya , instalowalem przez niego rowniez xgla , nie widizalem ,zadnej zmiany .

 

przeciez w XGLu nie ma DRI  :Neutral: 

morpheouss@PECET ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: No

i mowie...

sprobuj starszej wersji...

jest szybsza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vegan

wiem ,ze w xglu nei ma DRI mowie ,ze DRi mam wlacozne na standardowym x'ach , tak z ciekawosci ,czyli mowisz ,ze u Ciebie abstrahujac od xgl'a obraz na wyjsciu x11 , gl , gl2 jest tak samo dobry , ostry i plynny jak na wyjsciu xv ?

----------

## Belliash

Nie...

Na xv mplayer faultuje

Na gl i gl2 sie tnie

Na x11 dziala dobrze...

Ale ja mam GeForce 6600 PCI-E.

Jak mialem ejszcze GeForce 2mx AGP 4x to na gl chodzilo mi najlepiej...

----------

